# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Amrinder Gill - Ishq (Punjabi Video in 3GP)

## RAHEN

Amrinder Gill - Ishq (Punjabi Video in 3GP)



.
Click here to download

----------


## Endurer

Thanks for sharing it here sis  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

oh most welcome brother

----------


## aparichit007

plzzzzz
post it in other format???:winkiss:

----------


## WANTED

thanx a lot buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WANTED

thanx a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lakshay

this video is really very great and sung by a good singer.

----------


## preet127021

*too cool*

this is an amazing video i have ever seen

----------


## nice_coolguy

*thanks*

very nice song. thanks a lot

----------


## nice_coolguy

very nice song. thanks a lot

----------


## asdfah

*hi*

hi guys this is greate share

----------

